# boost on an '83 280ZXT



## bluesinged (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey I'm running a COMPLETELY STOCK 1983 280ZX Turbo and I was wondering the easiest way to up the boost to 9-10PSI and what parts I would need to do so. I've read through the archives and whatnot and found one other post similar to this (involving boost controllers) and everyone seemed to just be argueing and going nowhere... so any help (hopefully without arguing) would be greatly appreciated  oh and at 10 PSI how much horsepower would I be looking at?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Just get a universal MBC and boost guage.


----------



## bluesinged (Jun 5, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Just get a universal MBC and boost guage.


right is there a link or anything? *I'll try google*


and as far as fuel goes, what octane level am I going to need to run at, will I need to replace the POV or BOV? and to run at 9-10 PSI will I need an intercooler or will it be safe if I dont get on it all the time.


----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

bluesinged said:


> Hey I'm running a COMPLETELY STOCK 1983 280ZX Turbo and I was wondering the easiest way to up the boost to 9-10PSI and what parts I would need to do so. I've read through the archives and whatnot and found one other post similar to this (involving boost controllers) and everyone seemed to just be argueing and going nowhere... so any help (hopefully without arguing) would be greatly appreciated  oh and at 10 PSI how much horsepower would I be looking at?


This might help.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=95423

I had the same issue. i got a boost controller. you can go electronic for $800 or manual for $100-$300. i got a greddy manual from www.zcarparts.com. I changed the factory pop off valve and replaced it with a greddy manual adjustable as well.(just for insurance against overboost) http://www.zcarparts.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=10-2131

you will need a boost gauge. dont let anyone tell you different. you will need it to set your boost controller and POV. if the stock one is 20 years old and only goes to 7, it only makes sense to have one. you dont need a $200 HKS, a gauge online or from napa, rose, discount, etc. will do.

i went with the POV set at 12PSI and boost controller 6-7PSI regular everyday. 8-10PSI racing, crusin, whatever. you can change it on the fly as you feel. i hear you can go as high as 14.5PSI, but an intercooler and some motor reinforcement is the right thing to do if you wanna boost alot imo. weather plays a role too. hot summer days and high boost are a bad formula, make sure your radiator is up to it, and don't boost over 12PSI. be humble. the turbos produce alot of heat, so make sure the hoses that circulate radiator fluid into your turbo are GOOD!

www.z31.com has some good info even if you have a 280. you can use alot of the tips.

people on this forum will tell you to do it cheap, like pluggin or shimming your POV. or a boost valve for $80, etc. thats all good too.

have fun!


----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

bluesinged said:


> Hey I'm running a COMPLETELY STOCK 1983 280ZX Turbo and I was wondering the easiest way to up the boost to 9-10PSI and what parts I would need to do so. I've read through the archives and whatnot and found one other post similar to this (involving boost controllers) and everyone seemed to just be argueing and going nowhere... so any help (hopefully without arguing) would be greatly appreciated  oh and at 10 PSI how much horsepower would I be looking at?


btw, you might want to look into an intake and an exhaust system so your system breathes better with the added boost.

as a matter of fact intake and exhaust should come before higher boost.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Uh I use a 40 manual boost controller from www.boostvalve.com and it still works flawlessly.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ddigital99 said:


> btw, you might want to look into an intake and an exhaust system so your system breathes better with the added boost.
> 
> as a matter of fact intake and exhaust should come before higher boost.


Intake is going to be pretty hard to find for a car like that. About the only option is to get the stock one ported, or maybe get a sheetmetal one worked up, but those get pretty expensive as one-offs. A performance exhaust is also all but impossible to find, it's hard enough to find one for the Z31.... Both of these items will likely have to be custom made. I recommend a catback exhaust at the minimum. High boost pressure means higher exhaust velocity and volume, it's possible to make the stock muffler explode under those conditions. 
To a point you can simply cram more air into the intake and it will work. He won't get a whole lot out of that L28 anyway before internal mods are needed.


----------



## tbg (Jun 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Intake is going to be pretty hard to find for a car like that. .



WHAT?!?!

Have you ever been to zcarparts.com?

http://www.zcarparts.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=PFFC12


that should do you just fine.

As for exhaust, they don't have any turbo-specific solutions, but a quick call to them will prolly let you know what modifications, if any, you would have to do to their NA exhausts to make em work. Look here for mor info:

http://www.zcarparts.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=PEC


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

tbg said:


> WHAT?!?!
> 
> Have you ever been to zcarparts.com?
> 
> ...


 I was talking about the intake manifold, not any inlet piping. I made my own intake piping for about $35, and it is probably better than the zcar one. Stay AWAY from zcar parts if at all possible, they horribly overcharge for all their parts. A custom exhaust can be made a lot cheaper locally.


----------



## tbg (Jun 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> I was talking about the intake manifold, not any inlet piping. I made my own intake piping for about $35, and it is probably better than the zcar one. Stay AWAY from zcar parts if at all possible, they horribly overcharge for all their parts. A custom exhaust can be made a lot cheaper locally.


Well yeah, an intake manifold for a 20+ year old car that doesn't have huge aftermarket support IS going to be hard to find. As for the intake itself, if you have the skill/equiptment to do it yourself or have access to a good machining shop with a decent mandrel bender, you should do that. If, however, you don't want to go through thee hassle of mapping it out, fitting it, moving parts, etc., then $140 for a premade one is not a bad deal.

As for zcarparts overcharging, I would need to see a website that offers the amount of stuff for the z cars that they do at a lower price, and I doubt one exists (especially for the 280's). When you have a monopoly on a segment of the market, you can afford to charge a premium.

I agree that they may be expensive, but if you're looking to build up your older z, what other options do you really have?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

tbg said:


> Well yeah, an intake manifold for a 20+ year old car that doesn't have huge aftermarket support IS going to be hard to find. As for the intake itself, if you have the skill/equiptment to do it yourself or have access to a good machining shop with a decent mandrel bender, you should do that. If, however, you don't want to go through thee hassle of mapping it out, fitting it, moving parts, etc., then $140 for a premade one is not a bad deal.
> 
> As for zcarparts overcharging, I would need to see a website that offers the amount of stuff for the z cars that they do at a lower price, and I doubt one exists (especially for the 280's). When you have a monopoly on a segment of the market, you can afford to charge a premium.
> 
> I agree that they may be expensive, but if you're looking to build up your older z, what other options do you really have?


Making your own parts? Some of the things they charge outrageous prices for are things that can take like 5 minutes to make in a machine shop....... I agree they are good for hard to find specific things, but stuff like intakes and exhausts can be found or made almost anywhere.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Have a custom 3" exhaust made up with a straight thru muffler. Your car will love you for it. You can order some mandrel bent 3" tubing and have a local muffler shop weld it up. BTW, I made my manual boost controler for $10 using parts from grainger.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Never smaller than 3 inches on any turbo car.


----------

